

With 5G mobile, wireless will go even faster than fibre - dmmalam
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21646962-5g-mobile-wireless-will-be-faster-fibre-your-phone-steroids?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/bl/yourphoneonsteroids

======
SG-
What a ridiculous and false headline.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiber-
optic_communication#Reco...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiber-
optic_communication#Record_speeds)

~~~
jrockway
I enjoyed this quote:

> Such wireless bit rates are beyond even the scope of the optical-fibre
> currently used to deliver internet access and high-definition television to
> the home.

FTTH is typically 1Gbps because that's all anyone has to connect with at home.
The fibers can trivially do much more, but nobody is going to pay the extra
$1000 for CPE with 10Gb NICs on it.

------
jl6
This seems to be a wish list of features rather than any actual technology.

